# Made a GUY cry last night.



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup a guy :smile:

I went to a friend's 39 th birthday party last night. He has been dabbling at playing and singing for a few years. I has had a dominating wife that has discouraged him. Of course I have been encouraging him to keep playing. 

A couple of other mutual friends have been getting together with the birthday boy every week for over a year now. They have improved tremendously gained a lot of confidence and of course had a lot of fun too. Some good old pickin' and grinnin'. 

The birthday boy has been struggling with his guitar for some time and was jealous of the other's Yamaha guitar. Birthday boy has had his share of struggles raising three kids and a few problems keeping his wife on the straight and narrow ... so to speak. A new guitar was NOT in his future.

The banjo player took it apon himself to raise a little money for a new guitar for this poor guy. Last night it all came together. I found a nice older Yamaha and case locally for cheap. He also went and decked him out with stand, tuner, strap and a few sets of strings. He also organized a great little party at the local Legion hall, inviting a bunch of players, relatives and friends. 

We not only pulled of the suprise part of the birthday but left the poor boy speachless. Nobody has ever done anything that nice for him ever. 

It made everyone feel good inside. I just know that he will repay everybody back with hours of music. 

Nice to see a community pull together. 

The acoustic content the place was full of Yamaha acoustic's. Nothing else. They sure made some nice ones.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

That's priceless fer sure.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Music, the gift that keeps giving and giving. What a wonderful gesture, Shoretyus. :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, you also cheered me up today today--stuck inside all day working catch-up--with that story. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I has had a dominating wife that has discouraged him.


Fruedian slip? :wink:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Fruedian slip? :wink:


More like a badly edited novel. :bow:


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

That story just made my morning.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> That story just made my morning.


Me too, thanks!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Me Too. <sniff>*



Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> That story just made my morning.


No Kidding! Thanks for that story. He's a lucky man to have such friends.

And I hope he keeps playing. A spouse that discourages 1 passion in a person usually manages to destroy them all. 

This happened to a good friend of mine who was an extremely talented musician. His wife badgered him into quitting music and eventually he was so depressed that he quite the marriage. Ultimately the wise thing to do. It was a poisonous household!!! Thank god there were no kids.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Freudian Slip?*



iaresee said:


> Fruedian slip? :wink:


Nah? More like a Freudian Half-Slip - with matching Bra and Panties.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with the others, that really was an uplifting story. It's always nice when people pull together and do something like that.


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

that is/was a great story.. he is lucky to have such great friends.. beer toasted to everyone involved :food-smiley-004:


:rockon:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yamaha*

Anybody that would discourage somebody from learning and playing a guitar, needs to go get there head check out.>There is something missing or loose in there.

I stuck with the guitar now for 35 yrs>>its my best friend>> It talks back to me and never says anything negative.

I started developing heath problems a few years ago, All my so called freinds,gradually stopped coming around and then stopped calling ( i hear this alot from other's that have health issues)

The only friend that is there when i need it is my guitar. It can help me pass the time of day. it can also defer the chronic pain i am in.Just looking at it makes me feel good inside( i guess i am a real guitar guy)

So now you know why music is so important to me. 

If i had a partner that discouraged me in playing a guitar, i would put the guitar down and bring in a set of drums , and practise playing them.
They will soon injoy my acoustic guitar playing.

Rick


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Anybody that would discourage somebody from learning and playing a guitar, needs to go get there head check out.>There is something missing or loose in there.
> 
> 
> If i had a partner that discouraged me in playing a guitar, i would put the guitar down and bring in a set of drums , and practise playing them.
> ...


Love your style.:smile:..... this woman is in need of serious help for sure. He won't listen either.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Good story.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers to you all! That freat to see that the world is not what we see on TV!  I think everyone who's playing music as is own reason to stay in! Hope nothing won't destroy that flame! Just like th Strange Fruit song: 
"And the flame still burns
It's there in my soul for that unfinished goal"


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Anybody that would discourage somebody from learning and playing a guitar, needs to go get there head check out.>There is something missing or loose in there.
> 
> I stuck with the guitar now for 35 yrs>>its my best friend>> It talks back to me and never says anything negative.
> 
> ...


I'd do the same exact thing. Luckily, my wife is very tolerant of the noise I make with one of my guitars. :smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, that is a story that makes me happy! Music and musical friends rock the world!
-Mikey


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

That is one uplifting story.
You guys are a great bunch to take care of a friend that way.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great to see a bunch of fellows get together and help a fellow out . It's not only getting him the gear , it's the encouragement to keep on playing that counts too . :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

What a great thing to do. Cheers to you all!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Y'know, I almost thought this was going to be some macho toughguy BS from the title...what a pleasant treat. 
You did a good thing -- man, I love Canada.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Y'know, I almost thought this was going to be some macho toughguy BS from the title...what a pleasant treat.
> You did a good thing -- man, I love Canada.


Just good ol' boys...having fun ..... Canadian style.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Truly heartwarming, always great to help a friend!  :smilie_flagge17:

Also i may be considering the Purchase of a Yamaha LL500 soon


----------



## Petersko (Sep 17, 2007)

I did something similar this last year. I went to fifteen of my buddy's buddies, and organized a single birthday present for him.

I was able to get him the guitar I knew he lusted after - an Ibanez Artcore Custom AF125.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez-AF125-Electric-Guitar-518128-i1389686.gc

He was stunned when we gave it to him.


----------



## 2Three (May 14, 2008)

Great story. Very nice of you guys to do that for your friend. 

That's what music is all about!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's a great story 

I was given a peavey JSX head and 2 triple X cabs, for free, from a gentlement i've never known.

the deal? i do something incredibly nice for someone i dont know at some point in the future - i'll know when the time comes.

Giving is nice, giving a gift one can truly appreciate is even better


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*post*

Thats called "Pay It Forward


----------

